# New Babies



## eggshells (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks to my friend for coordinating the order.


----------



## SlipperMatt (Apr 1, 2016)

Congrats for your new kids! Wish You to grow they healthy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2016)

Good luck.
Id cut off the brown leaf parts now - looks like hot or cold damage. Could be a nidus for infection.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 1, 2016)

Those are big and healthy! Congrats and good luck!

David


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## troy (Apr 1, 2016)

Stonei alba!! The only good alba next to sanderianum alba lol... who has them?


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 1, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 1, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Very healthy looking!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2016)

Looking good.
BTW, have you seen what LilyW has put on eBay?


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovely new babies! They look happy in their new home. 

Newbie question: I bought my first flask and will be deflasking tomorrow. They came in the same type of flask bottle. Did you have to break it or could the seedlings come out through the top of flask?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Perhaps we will see the flowers 10 years from now.



PaphLover said:


> Lovely new babies! They look happy in their new home.
> 
> Newbie question: I bought my first flask and will be deflasking tomorrow. They came in the same type of flask bottle. Did you have to break it or could the seedlings come out through the top of flask?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Just break the glass at the bottom. Careful on the broken glasses. Submerged in water so the broken glass pieces sinks to avoid cutting your hand.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2016)

Take out the cork.
Gently place a large, long bolt through the opening, through the media, against the bottom of the flask.
wrap flask in newspaper.
strike the end of the bolt (the end out through the top of the flask) with a hammer
the bottom comes off the flask.
gently wash in water to remove any glass shards and dispose of the contaminated water carefully.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2016)

3 years.


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks eggshells and Ozpaph.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2016)

NYEric said:


> 3 years.



I wish! Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 3, 2016)

VERY nice! You'll do awesome with them....your past results prove that. :clap:


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 3, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Looking good.
> BTW, have you seen what LilyW has put on eBay?



So, he is back:evil: thought they had stopped him selling these things? Very tiny though, wonder if they survive for long:sob:


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 3, 2016)

Eggshells, looks great a pity that we are so far apart if it is 'Formosa' growth should be fine, just look out for rot of various kinds.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Dragon's blood is on the way.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> So, he is back:evil: thought they had stopped him selling these things? Very tiny though, wonder if they survive for long:sob:



There are plenty of them around. The other one is hard to get/grow!!


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> There are plenty of them around. The other one is hard to get/grow!!


yes? I have no problem with them. One has two flowers on one spike, another seem to produce short stolons. Interesting, are they close to the parvis after all?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2016)

You're doing better than most people with the c's.


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 4, 2016)

Possibly. Think drainage is the key, together with ample moisture. Temps typical for the region which means chilly nights during winter.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2016)

I have moisture, its the drainage that's an issue. Someone here says to try growing them in a terrarium.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 5, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Eggshells, looks great a pity that we are so far apart if it is 'Formosa' growth should be fine, just look out for rot of various kinds.



Sure is! Would love to have some stuff from your collection too! 

Yeah root of formosa is kinda small for my liking. It could be dejavu all over again similar to what happened to my anitum flask. But that one got jumbled pretty badly. :sob:

I will make more anitum flask when the plants bloom again.


----------

